# So Brock Anderson...thoughts?



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

His outfit was ridiculous.

His punches looked shitty too.

I feel this is more on AEW than Brock, though. The same thing happened with Lee Johnson. Guy can’t throw a punch but you expose him on television.

I don’t understand the need to rush out guys from the nightmare factory before they’re ready when AEW can hardly put their signed and trained talent in matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He is hairy in his picture

what else is there to say - we’ll wait for when he debuts in a match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> His outfit was ridiculous.
> 
> His punches looked shitty too.
> 
> ...


But Cody and QT Marshall needed to make up a reason for their 5-10 segment of free advertising for THEIR school using the money mark’s precious TV time, and the money mark is too stupid to see it for what it is.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

He seems lacking some charisma.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> He seems lacking some charisma.


He is lacking everything, because he is very fucking green and needed lots of Dark matches to learn how to work. Instead we get Cody and QT slapping him on TV before he is ready to go, all so they can point to their school as producing “X” amount of wrestlers per year that ended up on TV.

That’s free advertising that the money mark refuses to deny Cody.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah, it was a fine segment for Dark.

At this point I'm thinking that they probably named it Dark because Cody is attracted to brown skinned ladies though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Instead of running at QT in anger he performed a brisk walk lol. Watch it back.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He reminds me of Timothy Thatcher, just a little thicker. I'm looking forward to seeing how to he does in the ring next week. He's obviously nervous because he had big armpit sweat patches lol!


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

I rolled my eyes before the segment because well it was another cody segment I was pleasantly surprised or intrigued when he brought out Brock I hope he debuts well and being with cody doesn’t kill his career before it gets started


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely zero presence and green as grass. Only hope from this is that Arn blames Cody for using his son in this manner when he knows he's not ready and drops him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

My main takeaway was that it seems like every male in the Anderson family is born as a 35 year old and maybe ages 10-15 years over the following 35.

I have no idea how old Brock Anderson actually is, but he's the spitting image of his dad, who I was shocked to learn was in his 20s in the Four Horsemen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like his dad, but they should have these young guys on Dark coming up the traditional way. They call Cutler a 'young boy' and it may sound comedic, but that's actual a play on how it is in Japan where a rookie works openers for years and shadows a veteran, doing chores for him and learning from him. You'll never see it quite that way in America but instead of throwing literal green boys on TV, unless they're something unique (like Ogogo), it'd be better to see them develop on Dark. If it was NJPW, they'd probably have Brock and Hook wrestle 100 times in openers before they get any sort of push or learning excursion.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Anyone got a photo or video of the guy. Didn't watch Dynamite last night. ^^^^ oh you got it covered lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would've been nice for AEW to at least get the kid a suit LOL.

I'm willing to give the kid a chance in an actual match. I think he WILL mainly be an act on Dark for a while. Perhaps they are giving these kids spotlights on Dynamite to get people to watch Dark and Elevation


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Brock needs to be on Dark for awhile before he wrestles on Dynamite. They have two youtube shows and they throw this guy straight on to TV while he barely did anything. So hopefully this was just an appearance and Brock will be on Dark going forward.

Brock vs. some of the guys from the Factory on Dark would be interesting. Give him a real underdog type of feel on his own.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

mazzah20 said:


> Yeah, it was a fine segment for Dark.
> 
> At this point I'm thinking that they probably named it Dark because Cody is attracted to brown skinned ladies though.


That or....it was called Dark since Tony is obsessed with Dark Order


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Instead of running at QT in anger he performed a brisk walk lol. Watch it back.


Yeah that was what I noticed immediately. Really took me out of it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

RubberbandGoat said:


> He seemed on first impressions to be rather stiff and too serious to make it. He looked nervous and needed direction. Not impressed.


He was so exciting that nobody even bothered to make a thread: OMG Brock is on Dynamite right now.

If they think Cody turning on that kid is going to make him a heel with the crowd. LOL.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't get why he came dressed like he was heading out for a round of golf. Not a great look.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> I don't get why he came dressed like he was heading out for a round of golf. Not a great look.


Seeing the pics posted above I think it was intentionally as a call back to his father's dress look on Nitro.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Seeing the pics posted above I think it was intentionally as a call back to his father's dress look on Nitro.


That might be, but that's so obscure a reference that it seems weird to bother. I watched much of Arn Anderson during his active career, and coming out in shorts and a polo isn't the first look that springs to mind. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I watched it back. He has no personality lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I watched it back. He has no personality lol


Neither does/did Arn. He's going to have to be an all business "enforcer" type. He better be damn good in the ring like AA was, which is very unlikely at least any time soon.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

No thoughts yet. Looks like his Dad and will probably lose his hair in a couple years all the same.

Looks boring, but didn't get to hear him speak. He could be fantastic in the ring. I'm actually intrigued to see him. If he wrestles just like his Dad, he won't get over in this era, so we'll see how he looks.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

His punches looked soooooo shitty... Made Shane's punches look like the best thing ever.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Did Arn father the Mean Street Posse?


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

Is he even a wrestler? My initial thoughts were he is going to be used to turn Cody and Arn against each other and turn Cody heel since his current gimmick seems to be really stale. If that's the case it could be an interesting story.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

JeSeGaN said:


> His punches looked soooooo shitty... Made Shane's punches look like the best thing ever.


I thought exactly the same, reminded me of the dark order guy’s punches when AEW first started, I’m sure somebody has a video of it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> I don't get why he came dressed like he was heading out for a round of golf. Not a great look.


I noticed that too.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Hitman1987 said:


> I thought exactly the same, reminded me of the dark order guy’s punches when AEW first started, I’m sure somebody has a video of it


That was even more terrible, lmfao. But it did make me laugh.

I hope someone has a gif of that.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I doubt that Double A’s son is as green as some of you are saying .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> I doubt that Double A’s son is as green as some of you are saying .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many people thought Dominik Mysterio would be great since he´s Reys son and all, and had 4 years of exclusive training with some of the best in the business even before he came to wwe.
Boy, did he prove them wrong.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Not happening he doesn't have the Arn. Just another person getting a free pass in aew that won't pan out. O mean I hope he can but I don't see it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

A totally stupid, nothing segment.

But when I seen his attire, I instantly thought of Arn Anderson’s no frills gimmick in WCW.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Would be a perfect idiot to put on Dark, he doesn’t belong on Dynamite


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It doesn’t get more stupid than judging a performer after _ONE_ appearance in the ring, and he hasn’t even wrestled yet.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Someone really needs to be in charge of these wrestlers images. He debuted looking like a dad at a BBQ. Why should I think he's important if he doesn't look important? He could have just warn a similar tracksuit to his father.

Also what is with AEW and rushing these guys onto the main roster? Seems as though they're offering TV time to one up their competition, but in the end they're failing these wrestlers by making them look unqualified to be on TV. Anthony Bowens, Ogogo, Austin and Colten Gunn, Dante and Darius Martin, Private Party, Lee Johnson, Caster, Hobbs, Preston Vance, Anna Jay, Jade Cargill, Red Velvet and Hook should all be invisible right now, learning the ropes until they're ready to be on television. They all have a future in the business but AEW is doing them a disservice by putting them on tv while they're learning.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I can't judge him on what little i've seen. 

First impression, he's intense and serious and he looks more like Ole than he does his old man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The CEU (Cody Extended Universe) just keeps growing in AEW.

Nothing against Brock as I'm sure he'll do fine next week on a taped show but I really don't see the need, when you have so much other talent, to introduce a guy like Brock just to further a story (Cody and his faction vs. QT and his faction) that a lot of people just aren't in to.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> The CEU (Cody Extended Universe) just keeps growing in AEW.
> 
> Nothing against Brock as I'm sure he'll do fine next week on a taped show but I really don't see the need, when you have so much other talent, to introduce a guy like Brock just to further a story (Cody and his faction vs. QT and his faction) that a lot of people just aren't in to.


AKA The Codyverse.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> The CEU (Cody Extended Universe) just keeps growing in AEW.
> 
> Nothing against Brock as I'm sure he'll do fine next week on a taped show but I really don't see the need, when you have so much other talent, to introduce a guy like Brock just to further a story (Cody and his faction vs. QT and his faction) that a lot of people just aren't in to.


Cody gotta Cody, because no one else in AEW wants to work with him.

Simple as that.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

like other ppl said he needs to be on dark or elevation


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He looks like he should be in Pinnacle wearing suits. 

I am expecting him to be good in the ring for a rookie. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Poor guy looked nervous and not ready for television yet. He has good people around him so give it some time.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Cody missed a big chance to fuck with the aew audience, considering it was billed as a big announcement, he should have built up the unveiling of a new guy on aew and then said let me introduce broooooock..... anderson.


----------



## Shondor1888 (Jul 13, 2016)

Looked like a guy at a bbq. Absolutely nothing intimidating about him. Wee boy out with his dad

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

FIRST IMPRESSIONS LAST A LIFETIME.

This guy isn't a star. He will make thousands change the channel.

That was his debut and it was fucking lame AF. His attire is lame. He has NO personality whatsoever. Looks like he cant wrestle either.

Fuck Nepotism. Fuck Arn Anderson's son. He doesnt belong in that ring ahead of the talent they cant find time for. Not in a million years.

LETS BE CLEAR, AEW set up this company on the back of WWE making stupid stupid decisions and pushing the same shit over and over. Now they come and pull this shit with the son of a producer or whatever getting TV time, even though he looks boring stupid and weak.

I swear you could have pulled a better guy out the crowd at ANY show!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

If he's got ANYTHING, let him lose and job for two years until he's ready to go do some work with 'Uncle Tully' and break out a bit. I gota be honest tho I wont bother much with his matches if thats all he hs to offer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He's incredibly unimpressive*. *FTR come off more like Arn and Tully's children, wrestling wise.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I mean, the stuff he did was very fundementally sound for a ONE-match pro. However, putting him on national TV _and_ having him win the match was overkill. They need to take a page out of the NJPW playbook with these kids and build them up from the very bottom - unless they have something very special about them (ie. Jade). Have them face each other every week on the opening match of Dark and learn progressively. You aren't even allowed a unique outfit in NJPW for years until you've learned every basic there is to learn at the bottom of the card, and paid your dues.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

He was decent, but needs to get away from
this feud, would be better wrestling on dark and elevation and taking some indy bookings


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

He’s got a bad body. Indistinguishable look. So unless he’s amazing on the mic, he’s going nowhere. 

Having him wrestle on TV shows AEW has signed way too many guys.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Brock actually did alright. I didn't expect him to be like a pro. Way too early in his career to be talking about whether he is a star or not. This was just about showing that he has potential, which he was very smooth with most of the moves.

It did seem like at times Brock either didn't know what to do next or he got ahead of himself. During parts of it, he reminded me of when Cody had his first match on RAW.

Brock should have had this match on Elevation or Dark. He needs to be on the B or C level shows for awhile from here on out while he gains experience. I genuinely want to see Brock be successful in wrestling.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

He's like a dollar store version of Arn Anderson. Very very bad idea to use him this early. It's not only not fair to the other workers but it's unfair to Brock. He's not ready for this and it shows. No idea why they try to rush everything to TV.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok
Dark now please


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

He should have been kept on Dark. Even i have a way better physique than him, he should improve on that too. He have no charisma. I am more thrilled to see what Hook looks.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Spend six more months training and working on physical expression. The only thing I really liked that he did was the DDT. I also don't understand why Cody looked upset. It's like dude, your team won and the guy you introduced got the win.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Send him back to developmental off TV. He´s not ready.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> Spend six more months training and working on physical expression. The only thing I really liked that he did was the DDT. I also don't understand why Cody looked upset. It's like dude, your team won and the guy you introduced got the win.



I don't know if they were trying to insinuate that he was mad because Brock got the pin and the glory and he didnt...or...I mean it's an edited show, they put that shot in there on purpose.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Arm Drag! said:


> FIRST IMPRESSIONS LAST A LIFETIME.
> 
> This guy isn't a star. He will make thousands change the channel.
> 
> ...


I mean…Midcard Cody is a guy who gets segments and story-building stuff that look like THE star of the show while he is over here fucking off with goddamn QT Marshall.

Par for the course with the guy so many claim to have such good psychology, which at this point is dogwhistling for “not a very good athlete but I’m trying to give him credit for SOMETHING here.”


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

He got brought up way too fast due to obvious nepotism. Though idk how anyone that green is gonna learn when they only work in front of fans once a week. Back in the day they put guys in the ring with veterans every night until they got good.

IMO that's why there's so many people at NXT who're still terrible after all these years. They're just working against each other, it's not the same. No, that's not the case for everyone.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A good look is everything in wrestling and this guy has a TERRIBLE look, really bad couch potato looking body, he has a fans body, like he's never worked out a day in his life and just got off the couch to wrestle, Joey fucking Janella has a better body, and thats pretty fucking bad cause he has a terrible body. And his gear was atrocious, looked like he was wearing a giant blue diaper, i get you want to pay tribute to your dads old gear but theres a reason that look aint around anymore, its outdated, plus the trunks was like 3x too big for him, looked like a 5 year old kid wearing his dads underwear.

As far as in ring goes he wasn't terrible, he hit some good clean shoulder thrusts in the corner and a good ddt, he did look lost a couple of times just standing around looking confused for a minute, he's in no way ready to be on tv, nor should he have picked up the win either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It says a lot that people on both sides of the AEW fandom/hatred spectrum unanimously agree that he shouldn't be on TV.*


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

Did you see the dumper on that one?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It says a lot that people on both sides of the AEW fandom/hatred spectrum unanimously agree that he shouldn't be on TV.*


It took years before Curtis Axel was on TV (NXT) and even then he was never really ready.

This guy has had a few months and was already on the flagship program.

I have no idea why AEW is rushing out these nightmare factory guys on television. Surely they’d appear fresher in a few years when currently signed talent are on their way out.

Honestly the whole think makes the nightmare factory look like a shitty wrestling school because almost every student they put out there is years away (at best) from being TV ready.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> It took years before Curtis Axel was on TV (NXT) and even then he was never really ready.
> 
> This guy has had a few months and was already on the flagship program.
> 
> ...


*I think Ogogo is an exception, but your overarching points are correct.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Arm Drag! said:


> FIRST IMPRESSIONS LAST A LIFETIME.
> 
> This guy isn't a star. He will make thousands change the channel.


This. He wouldn't sadly even be an enforcer type character yet, too small. Just overall looks uncomfortable, green as hell. Stay on Dark please and leave the mainstream TV to only 1 BROCK.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Perfect young wrestler for the YouTube shows.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The guy was super green. I would've waited a year or two in order to train him up first.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He might be good. I have no idea. I just feel like him being showcased is unearned. There's a lot of nepotism and favoritism going on in AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I hope the people here complaining about Brock’s body type aren’t the same people who say wrestlers shouldn’t look all the same.

I hope the people here complaining about Brock’s place on the roster aren’t the same people who say there are many different paths for wrestlers to succeed (see Eddie Kingston thread).

I think Brock will be fine. He has a similar look to his dad, and even some of his in-ring mannerisms. He will get better with more experience, and I for one am looking forward to seeing him grow as a wrestler. Seeing these young wrestlers is one of the reasons why I love AEW. You get to see these guys’ careers from the ground up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> A good look is everything in wrestling and this guy has a TERRIBLE look, really bad couch potato looking body, he has a fans body, like he's never worked out a day in his life and just got off the couch to wrestle, Joey fucking Janella has a better body, and thats pretty fucking bad cause he has a terrible body. And his gear was atrocious, looked like he was wearing a giant blue diaper, i get you want to pay tribute to your dads old gear but theres a reason that look aint around anymore, its outdated, plus the trunks was like 3x too big for him, looked like a 5 year old kid wearing his dads underwear.
> 
> As far as in ring goes he wasn't terrible, he hit some good clean shoulder thrusts in the corner and a good ddt, he did look lost a couple of times just standing around looking confused for a minute, he's in no way ready to be on tv, nor should he have picked up the win either.


At the end of the match, his dad should have given him a spinebuster lol


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

I liked his debut.
His look is not the best, but he seems to have potential and I thought he was very likeable.

I believe he will get a good feedback to improve.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony Khan apparently thinks its smart to throw green inexperienced wrestlers on their flagship show on national tv to get them started. Cause it would be stupid to start them out on your non televised development shows where he can learn and get better before being put on national tv with hundreds of thousands watching.




JasmineAEW said:


> *I hope the people here complaining about Brock’s body type aren’t the same people who say wrestlers shouldn’t look all the same.*
> 
> I hope the people here complaining about Brock’s place on the roster aren’t the same people who say there are many different paths for wrestlers to succeed (see Eddie Kingston thread).
> 
> I think Brock will be fine. He has a similar look to his dad, and even some of his in-ring mannerisms. He will get better with more experience, and I for one am looking forward to seeing him grow as a wrestler. Seeing these young wrestlers is one of the reasons why I love AEW. You get to see these guys’ careers from the ground up.


I mean no they shouldn't, but there shouldn't be ones that look like they've been eating Doritos and sitting on the couch for over a year either. He has that pudgy pear shaped body, which is the absolute worst you can have in wrestling. Guys like Kevin Owens who are fat are at least a well shaped fat and thick looking, when you have that pear shape it just looks bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony Khan apparently thinks its smart to throw green inexperienced wrestlers on their flagship show on national tv to get them started. Cause it would be stupid to start them out on your non televised development shows where he can learn and get better before being put on national tv with hundreds of thousands watching.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean no they shouldn't, but there shouldn't be ones that look like they've been eating Doritos and sitting on the couch for over a year either. He has that pudgy pear shaped body, which is the absolute worst you can have in wrestling. Guys like Kevin Owens who are fat are at least a well shaped fat and thick looking, when you have that pear shape it just looks bad.


Basically 3 issues for Brock:

A) Focus more on physical training to work on his physique
+
B) Do a lot more in ring practice since he clearly is too green
+
C) Focus on mic work
*___*
= Not ready for mainstream TV yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I hope the people here complaining about Brock’s place on the roster aren’t the same people who say there are many different paths for wrestlers to succeed (see Eddie Kingston thread).


*The difference is Kurt Angle and Brock Lesnar were obviously naturally gifted. There's no redeeming quality about Anderson to justify a nationally televised push. He's not even half as good as first-year Charlotte Flair in NXT, when it was actually developmental.*


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

He sucks

But he is green as grass so it’s expected, he has no business wrestling in national TV

How certain AEW fans can defend this booking is beyond comprehension

I am now certain that AEW can do no wrong in the eyes of these fans, they can book Robocop to reunite with Sting and they would mark out for it


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

So are Cody and Brock going for the teacher student angle?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else notice Cody looked kinda pissed after the match? he wasn't smiling or hugging Brock he was kinda outside the ring hunched over looking mad. Maybe i'm reading too much into it, but i desperately want Cody to turn heel.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Is Cody trying to prove that the Nightmare Factory is better than the Performance Centre, and that it gets talents ready straight for Dynamite and not needing to go through a development brand?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

He looked terrible. 
I skipped through his match so cannot comment on his wrestling ability.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

mazzah20 said:


> Is Cody trying to prove that the Nightmare Factory is better than the Performance Centre, and that it gets talents ready straight for Dynamite and not needing to go through a development brand?


Probably. But if anything, it kinda proves the opposite.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> The CEU (Cody Extended Universe) just keeps growing in AEW.
> 
> Nothing against Brock as I'm sure he'll do fine next week on a taped show but I really don't see the need, when you have so much other talent, to introduce a guy like Brock just to further a story (Cody and his faction vs. QT and his faction) that a lot of people just aren't in to.


Its a bit dumb and random that theres so many people involved that nobody really gets a push. They have so much other talent they shouldnt really be giving this much time here, but I get it. I thik they feel these lot will be like the next batch of AEW originals. But the story is KILLING most of them. Ogogo and Como should have been saved and protected so they could come in hot. I like what they did with Red Velvet but thats outside this feud. You could argue the Gunn Club have benefited from a little tv time, but generally they are so energetic they would have got over regardless IMO. Dustin doesnt really need this shit. Shotty has benefitted, but he's about the only one, maybe Solow too. 

I dont see how its benefitted them all. The lights aren't THAT bright in Cody's shadow.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Cody looked kinda pissed after the match? he wasn't smiling or hugging Brock he was kinda outside the ring hunched over looking mad. Maybe i'm reading too much into it, but i desperately want Cody to turn heel.



honestly ive noticed a lot less passion in cody and i think hes realizing that we're all realizing his shit lol. hes not really doing anything worthy in aew but as long as hes contributing a lot to the product backstage thats fine. 

Its hard for all of us to say if this kid will be good because AEW is so stupid to bring all these guys in so dam green. maybe he will turn into Double A 2.0 which im all for but that is un likey.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Cody looked kinda pissed after the match? he wasn't smiling or hugging Brock he was kinda outside the ring hunched over looking mad. Maybe i'm reading too much into it, but i desperately want Cody to turn heel.


Yeah he looked upset not getting the spotlight at the end as usual.

On a side note, if he ever turns heel..his current theme isn't really too heelish.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

They did this man zero favors by throwing him out there like that. He looks closer to arn's brother than his damn son. They didn't put any effort Into his look AT All. Are you bald or not, sir? You can't call someone a young kid rocking that haircut. Generic tights, terrible physique. Hell, he looks no better than I do shirtless...

For all the digs cody takes at wwe, he sure isn't shying away from nepotism. Cuz that's literally all brock brings to the table. The only reason to give a shit about this guy is the fact that he's arn's son, which simply isn't enough.

He's not a promo guy, he's not a flippy guy, he's not a body guy, why the fuck would you put him on tv?! This goes back to what I've been saying. Aew is just throwing these guys out there with no plan.

Honorable mention to the caveman who looked completely lost on the outside. What the fuck is that coat anways? Why would a guy who looks like that wear that? It's like they said " you need something to walk to the ring in.... here's this giant coat. It's white like your tights, so wear that"


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought he was very good! Technically sound, logical, great timing listening to the crowd. A good first match for a new guy.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I liked it a lot. He has a lot of potential and if given opportunities like this will only improve with time. As a big Double A fan, I am glad his son is in the buisness as well and its really great, that Cody introduced him to the audience next to his side. It really speaks volumes on what hes doing for the other talent.

I would like to see him on Dark/Elevation next and he would actually be a perfect fit into New Japan young lion system. They could use him on NJPW Strong.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Send him back to developmental off TV. He´s not ready.


He probably will now that he’s served his purpose to get Cody on tv


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wridacule said:


> They did this man zero favors by throwing him out there like that. He looks closer to arn's brother than his damn son. They didn't put any effort Into his look AT All. Are you bald or not, sir? You can't call someone a young kid rocking that haircut. Generic tights, terrible physique. Hell, he looks no better than I do shirtless...
> 
> For all the digs cody takes at wwe, he sure isn't shying away from nepotism. Cuz that's literally all brock brings to the table. The only reason to give a shit about this guy is the fact that he's arn's son, which simply isn't enough.
> 
> ...


It was probably another of those inside jokes they love so much in AEW


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Cody looked kinda pissed after the match? he wasn't smiling or hugging Brock he was kinda outside the ring hunched over looking mad. Maybe i'm reading too much into it, but i desperately want Cody to turn heel.





shandcraig said:


> honestly ive noticed a lot less passion in cody and i think hes realizing that we're all realizing his shit lol. hes not really doing anything worthy in aew but as long as hes contributing a lot to the product backstage thats fine.
> 
> Its hard for all of us to say if this kid will be good because AEW is so stupid to bring all these guys in so dam green. maybe he will turn into Double A 2.0 which im all for but that is un likey.





Chan Hung said:


> Yeah he looked upset not getting the spotlight at the end as usual.
> 
> On a side note, if he ever turns heel..his current theme isn't really too heelish.


And this is where the Cody disdain blinds people. Cody has been big on letting lesser-known talent get the spotlight Even it is his way of garnering some of the attention himself.

I saw it as a of letting Brock and Arn share that first match milestone together. Cody as we know, was close to Dusty so he wanted them to have the father-son moment.

Which was why he kneeled in the tunnel. I'm not a Cody hater, but will admit some of his stuff has been self serving. This wasn't one of them!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Arm Drag! said:


> Its a bit dumb and random that theres so many people involved that nobody really gets a push. They have so much other talent they shouldnt really be giving this much time here, but I get it. I thik they feel these lot will be like the next batch of AEW originals. But the story is KILLING most of them. Ogogo and Como should have been saved and protected so they could come in hot. I like what they did with Red Velvet but thats outside this feud. You could argue the Gunn Club have benefited from a little tv time, but generally they are so energetic they would have got over regardless IMO. Dustin doesnt really need this shit. Shotty has benefitted, but he's about the only one, maybe Solow too.
> 
> I dont see how its benefitted them all. The lights aren't THAT bright in Cody's shadow.



i cant wait for people in aew to stop pretending everyones happy. The way they book is just all over the place beacause they have so much talet.


ET_Paul said:


> And this is where the Cody disdain blinds people. Cody has been big on letting lesser-known talent get the spotlight Even it is his way of garnering some of the attention himself.
> 
> I saw it as a of letting Brock and Arn share that first match milestone together. Cody as we know, was close to Dusty so he wanted them to have the father-son moment.
> 
> Which was why he kneeled in the tunnel. I'm not a Cody hater, but will admit some of his stuff has been self serving. This wasn't one of them!



im not talking about that but i hear you. im just saying he seems less passionate in general the past while.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> i cant wait for people in aew to stop pretending everyones happy. *The way they book is just all over the place beacause they have so much talet.*
> 
> im not talking about that but i hear you. im just saying he seems less passionate in general the past while.


I dont think thats why tbh. They have the right amount of talnet to give LOADED PPVs and a proper exciting main event weekly with good storylines throughout n Dynamite. They just dont structure it right. They have shit guys getting main events. YOU DONT SHARE OUT YOUR MAIN EVENTS YOU IDIOTS. You put in the BIGGEST DRAWS you can and let the others benefit from the bigger audience elsewhere on the card. 

They dont use the top talent in the top spots and it KILLS them. Look at the tag division. You have FTR and YB that have had a good push. I wouldnt have pushed SCU but it was acceptable for a while. But since then they have't really used PnP at all. The Lucha Brothrs had 2-3 hot tag matches when they were WHITE HOT. WTF is this shit?!?! TH2 and PnP should have been way up there. Im all for getting Private Party out there, but seriously? I like the Varsity Blondes too but again, let them show up now and then against jobbers in the second or third match of the night.

QT shouldnt have a prominent role. I like the guy, I really do! But he doesnt belong as the leader of the Factory. He should be second-in-charge to an Ogogo. He should be the face of the nightmare revolt.

hey have a long list of talent 'waiting for a push' but they waste time extending Cody v Factory feud or another Dark Order TNT title shot cause fuck it it doesn't matter. Its becoming clear that it actually doesn't matter to them. It just doesn't seem clear to them that if THEY DONT CARE, NOR WILL ANYONE WATCHING.

The fact the two guys who are paid to get the talent over (the commys) have no idea whats going on most the time nd struggle to call the action makes it an even bigger shit show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Arm Drag! said:


> I dont think thats why tbh. They have the right amount of talnet to give LOADED PPVs and a proper exciting main event weekly with good storylines throughout n Dynamite. They just dont structure it right. They have shit guys getting main events. YOU DONT SHARE OUT YOUR MAIN EVENTS YOU IDIOTS. You put in the BIGGEST DRAWS you can and let the others benefit from the bigger audience elsewhere on the card.
> 
> They dont use the top talent in the top spots and it KILLS them. Look at the tag division. You have FTR and YB that have had a good push. I wouldnt have pushed SCU but it was acceptable for a while. But since then they have't really used PnP at all. The Lucha Brothrs had 2-3 hot tag matches when they were WHITE HOT. WTF is this shit?!?! TH2 and PnP should have been way up there. Im all for getting Private Party out there, but seriously? I like the Varsity Blondes too but again, let them show up now and then against jobbers in the second or third match of the night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Look at his eyes. That's when I usually realise when I'm gonna like a wrestler. There's some edge in there. It's gonna be glorious when he DDT that egocentric punk Cody.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Throws a nice DDT at least. Daddy taught him that well.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> They did this man zero favors by throwing him out there like that. He looks closer to arn's brother than his damn son. They didn't put any effort Into his look AT All. Are you bald or not, sir? You can't call someone a young kid rocking that haircut. Generic tights, terrible physique. Hell, he looks no better than I do shirtless...
> 
> For all the digs cody takes at wwe, he sure isn't shying away from nepotism. Cuz that's literally all brock brings to the table. The only reason to give a shit about this guy is the fact that he's arn's son, which simply isn't enough.
> 
> ...


Do you know what professional wrestling is about? It's not about bodies and flip flopping, it's about wrestling.

All the things people are saying in this thread is exactly what people always said about his dad Arn Anderson. And he became one of the best wrestlers of all time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why was he wearing trunks that were like a size and a half too big for him?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

his tights looked too big

they were dropping in the back like he shat himself

I'll hear about his progress on DARK for the forseeable future - no way a live crowd does not eat him alive if he's on Dynamite


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Arm Drag! said:


> FIRST IMPRESSIONS LAST A LIFETIME.
> 
> This guy isn't a star. He will make thousands change the channel.
> 
> ...


Boom! This sums up aew's major problem and gradual downfall, just like qt, watch this bland dude get better push than far more entertaining, deserving and popular wrestlers because of his connection to arn and being a part of the factory wrestling school.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why was he wearing trunks that were like a size and a half too big for him?


Lol thats what i was saying, looked like he was wearing a giant diaper, terrible fucking attire. Can't stand how most of these next generation wrestlers always gotta wear their dads gear, no get your own gear don't try and be a clone of your dad especially when you already look just like him.


----------

